# Great Day on the Big O



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Headed out about 8:00 am and was contemplating where to dive as we went through the pass. Water looked sooo nice we all decided to make the run to the Oriskany. 45 minutes later as we approached and because of how the water looked we thought maybe the viz wasn't going to be that good. Idled up to the buoys and looked down to see divers 70 feet below with that beautiful blue color as the bubbles were making there way to the surface. Great day! On decent was wondering where we were in relation to the ship...looked down and there she was! Awesome visibility. Got our limit on snapper, had a large AJ that whipped our but (Justin shot him, Bez was trying to finish him with his knife). Got him on the stringer and a big Cuda came and hit him by the tail and took a chunk of fresh AJ. In all the commotion some how he came off the stringer and squirmed away. We were at our Safety stop low on air and was not going back down after him. Saw lots of big snapper and a monster Gag. Awesome sight looking down from the top of the tower and seeing the flight deck with 100' of viz. 

Thanks to Fritz and the MBT gang for getting us set up and all their help.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

The water is absolutely gorgeous right now -- some of the most beautiful I've seen in a while. It sure is nice to be able to seedivers down on the wreck again. Thanks for the "O" report.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhh1 I wanna get out so bad this week....thanx for the report!


----------

